# Sidi Dragon 2 SRS Carbon Shoes Pro Review



## Anonymous412 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Russell,
Interesting review; I am a Mountain Biker most of the time and a Sidi shoe fan.
I was smiling and already knew what you were going to say when you got to the part about taking them off your foot. Nothing worse than having the shoe stuck on your foot when you are trashed after the ride.
What I've done to resolve: Buy duct tape the same color as your shoe. After your shoe is on, before your ride, put a small piece of duct tape over the buckle. This prevents mud, rocks, branches and leaves from lodging in the buckle. After the ride, peel the tape off and you will have no problem. You will be doing this once you have had the shoes stuck on your feet as many times as I have.
Killer Shoes in the review!


----------

